# Bessacarr E495 floor panel lifting



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, has anyone got a motorhome from the new Bessacarr range and if so does it have a panel in the floor for you to access the cold water tank so that you can drain it down?

Ours keeps lifting out of the floor when we are travelling, normally when we are doing 50 ish on a straight road, we don't always notice and twice we've gone to walk into the back of the van and put our foot through the hole. Does anyone have any suggestions or solutions as to how to prevent this from happening? 

At the moment we stick mums handbag on there, it seems to do the trick and says a lot about the weight of her handbag!. The panel is flush to the floor so fitting bolts on there doesn't seem to be an option. Not sure if this is a design fault or just our van. Is very annoying as have to take up the carpet each time in order to put the panel back into place. Thanks in advance TravelBug


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We have a 500 series. There are two panels and I have never seen any sign of lifting. The top one does have a carpet over it.
By the way have you checked that water is not getting into the engine compartment from the base of the windscreen?


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

> By the way have you checked that water is not getting into the engine compartment from the base of the windscreen


Was unaware of this problem. How can I check? Is there anywhere in particular that I would need to look. Have to admit the bonnet has only ever been opened once and that was when we broke down.

If you could tell me where to look I will check. Does it cause problems if its getting in there?
Thanks, TravelBug


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

can you screw a hook to the underneath and hang the handbag on it :lol: 

or more practically fix a heavy flat piece of metal to the underneath.

I guess the problem is being caused by airflow creating a slight vacuum inside, the same sort of principle that makes planes fly; try opening a window to prove or disprove this theory


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll try and take a photo to explain as its complicated. We can't access the panel from under the van as the cold water tank is there, so the only way we could fix the panel would be from above, but its set into the floor to make sure its flush with the surrounding area. I did think of putting a very small bolt on there but every time we trod on the area it would possibly mark the carpet. I shall go and investigate this option further tomorrow when its daylight. Thanks for the replies


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

TravelBug said:


> > By the way have you checked that water is not getting into the engine compartment from the base of the windscreen
> 
> 
> Was unaware of this problem. How can I check? Is there anywhere in particular that I would need to look. Have to admit the bonnet has only ever been opened once and that was when we broke down.
> ...


If you look at the bottom of the windscreen the gutter should seal onto the glass. On ours and several others I have seen the seal is not perfect and water can get into the engine compartment. It can pool on the engine and obviously there should not be water over the electrics. If you open the bonnet and pour some water onto the windscreen you will see where it goes. Fiat need to replace some clips I understand.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay thanks will try the water test tomorrow when I'm studying the floor panel. Will let you know what I find.


----------

